# can anyone build me a Terranium for a tortoise.



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I need it about 4 foot by 4 foot. Square with about inch high walls and a Netting/wire type material that is held up about 4-6 inches higher than the wall itself for heat lamps etc...

Im in ohio, Eastlake or kent ohio (44095-44240)

Made out of wood or another light durable material

Please contact me asap. Mine is starting to fall apart because of the poor quality.

or what is called a tortoise or turtle table. Thats what i meant

6 inch walls with screen type durable netting about another 4-6 inches higher than that, 10-12 inch total wall hieght


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

somebody crafty help me out


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

anyone


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant see it being that hard if it was me i would basiclly make a box, except leave the top, back and front open. so make a U shape but square. get the size floor you want get it cut at the hard wood store as well as the 2 walls. i would attach it using screws and L brackets maybe even a little wood glue. for the top and back just get some wire screen and staple gun it in place. if stapled to the top and the back that will hold a heat lamp and uv light. and for the front if you want to be fancy i would get that track for glass or plexi-glass and put it horzontal (sp?) running down the 2 walls and put a sheet of either glass or plexi-glass there so you can have full frontal access. and if thats doesnt work just get a board cut to fit inside there and use like those door locks (the ones you slide the bar through the hole and lock it in place) to keep it in place so you just remove it whenever needed

i know you want someone else to do it but thats just a suggestion how i would do it off the top of my head. sorry if it doesnt make sense. i have a vision in my head and its hard to write it down. anywho i hope this helps plus i like the feeling of when you make things your self instead of buying them


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

their is a all cleveland reptile show on april 14 or 15, Im thinking they might have some for sale for a deal. Im gonna wait till then, if i dont find one then Il probably make it a plan to put some time into building a nice one.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats what i personally would do for it just make a really nice one take to time to do it right. im in the planning stage of one now. but thats a good year away and it will be a surprise for everyone here


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you could look in a phone book for a carpenter or if you know one they should be able to make you onebut if you dont know them it could be expensive


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

ya, their not that hard to make, mien took a couple of hours and i put chicken wire on the bottom so that grass could grow through... its like 4ft long, 10inch tall, and 3 feet wide... and then its a board for the cover that has a huge hole in it and has chicken wire covering the hole so no animals can get in, and the turtles have an area that the sun can penetrate... cost me like $35 bought cheap lumber from home depot in their "scrap" pile, and then i worked at ace hardware and just got some wire 4 cheap


----------

